# How to Regain Reality, Theory 1



## MSM (Jul 12, 2006)

Over the last week or so I have been heavily thinking about illusions and reality. I have reached a few conclusions that have greatly helped me out and I think would do the first for you guys.

Since our brains work on the physics and properties of this world, and our brain produces thought and imagination, and subsequently self awarness and conciousness, then if this world is an illusion, then so are our thoughts, imagination and self awareness too, and if they are an illusion, then we wouldnt exist..... seeing as we obviously are here we do exist...and seeing as we exist physically, then so does this world.

"I think therefore I am"

After all, isnt the essence of DP/DR feeling like we are in a dream or an illusion?


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah you're right but tell it to my senses, they see what they want to see


----------

